# Picture Frame



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Nothing special woodworking wise but a sentimental present for my daughter.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nicely done...
is the frame's face cut or built up???


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> nicely done...
> is the frame's face cut or built up???


Thanks. The frames face was cut/dadoed before assembly.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks...
still... well done...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job, I like the step look on the frame.
HErb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is a great looking frame. Did you cut those steps with a table saw with the piece on edge? I really like the silver/aluminum finish. Simple and elegant.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Very nice frame indeed. I was wondering the process and saw that each side was a solid 1 piece so I figured it was cut on the table saw. Still those steps can't be very deep as it looks to be about .75" overall thickness. Interesting frame indeed.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Good workmanship Jim. All the grooves line up perfectly and the corners are nice and tight.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Jim, actually this is not just an ordinary everyday picture frame. It might be easy to make and the design may be simple but the finished frame is great looking and complements the picture without overpowering it.

Thanks for sharing this with us. I might have a good use for similar frames.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice, Jim...love the stepped look...!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

DesertRatTom said:


> That is a great looking frame. Did you cut those steps with a table saw with the piece on edge? I really like the silver/aluminum finish. Simple and elegant.


Thanks Tom. The steps were cut face side down flat on a table saw. Silver/aluminum finish was not what I was looking for. I see a oak color and natural wood color.

I went with a favorite "Golden Oak" Min Wax stain and did so very light as not to get in the cuts/steps. One thing I did different for me anyhow was use a Non-Ambering poly finish. I did so to keep the non stained wood its natural white. Minwax One Coat Polyurethane Clear satin was the finish. They suggest brushing it on but I used a HVLP sprayer with a 1.0 tip.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

sreilly said:


> Very nice frame indeed. I was wondering the process and saw that each side was a solid 1 piece so I figured it was cut on the table saw. Still those steps can't be very deep as it looks to be about .75" overall thickness. Interesting frame indeed.


Steve you are right. 3/4" thick wood and the cuts just deep enough to call it a cut after sanding. If anyone is interested in the process, below is what I ended up doing.

I used the white wood 1 x 6 from Lowes produced in Finland. I first cut a 45 degree cut in the 1 x6 length wise on the table saw for a bevel going to the photo. 2nd on the miter saw made a rough length dimension 45 degree angle on each end of the 4 pieces of the frame. 3rd I used a sled on the table saw to get the right length of the frames 4 pieces. It took 2 attempts/passes to get a good fit. 4th after marking my top bottom left and right pieces of the frame I began cutting a shallow step/dado in the frame with just the blade on the table saw. With the face of the frame facing down I started on the outside cut first. It was 3/4" in from the edge cutting the top, bottom left and right, one after the other. I moved the fence in 3/4" and repeated the cut on the 4 pieces, top bottom left and right. I repeated the process of cutting the 4 frame pieces at the same distance at the same time until I was at the frame opening. 5th Glued/clamped the frame together. 6th sanded the frame from 80 grit to 220. 7th taped the inside step closest to the 45 degree opening of the frame and brushed 2 coats of the clear poly on the 45 degree bevel. 8th removed the tape sanded with 220 grit and lightly applied stain with a cloth rag. 9th sprayed a clear coat on and let dry. 10th I usually do a light sand between coats but didn't see any major nibs and with a time constraint sprayed the 2nd and final coat. After drying I used the 3m final sanding pad. 11th added the photo which was already glued to a piece of luan and called it done.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very nice


----------

